# Low pressure after power outage



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

First thing to do---see if both legs of the power are on. 

Your house has two different 110 lines coming in--when combined they are used to power 220 circuits.

If one has quit --you might have lights but no proper power for the 220 fixtures.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Well pump may not be working properly do to low power. Possible blown circuit breaker or fuse. Well water pressure tanks require time to build and pressurize after being depleted.


----------



## cornick (Oct 30, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> First thing to do---see if both legs of the power are on.
> 
> Your house has two different 110 lines coming in--when combined they are used to power 220 circuits.
> 
> If one has quit --you might have lights but no proper power for the 220 fixtures.


Everything else looks good. I did reset the breaker just to be sure.



Bud Cline said:


> Well pump may not be working properly do to low power. Possible blown circuit breaker or fuse. Well water pressure tanks require time to build and pressurize after being depleted.


I checked the pressure again, and read it wrong the first time, it's at like 48.

I actually have zero water at this point as my son just flushed and no water came up. Faucets aren't spewing liquid gold either.

:confused1:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Your water well may have a circuit breaker or fuse in more than one location. Check them all.


----------



## cornick (Oct 30, 2009)

So the switch, which was filthy and I couldn't see the labels, had 3 settings. Auto, Start, and Off.

When moving the switch from Auto to Off you could hear it click but that's it. If I manually held the switch at Start it would start to run. I held the switch there for about 10 seconds and you could hear the water going through the house. I let go of the switch and it falls to the Auto position and it continued to run.

Almost seems like a safety feature that something can't just bump it, it needs to be held to manually make it run.

But either way, I've got water!

Thanks everyone for the replies and your time, I appreciate it.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Glad to hear it----Might be a good time to stock up an some new switches----they always seem to fail at night--on a holiday --during a storm.:laughing:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> Glad to hear it----Might be a good time to stock up an some new switches----they always seem to fail at night--on a holiday --during a storm.:laughing:


Yes....

And now is the best time to learn how your system runs...it's much easier to troubleshoot when you know how it is supposed to work vs trying to figure out how it is supposed to work.


----------

